# Buck's Passing



## erinmoveit (Jul 30, 2012)

I am extremely saddened to say that Buck passed yesterday morning. He was the best bunny. He will never be replaced. He was an ambassador for young handicapped children and loved attention. He was the greatest cuddler and could change my mood instantly. He will be greatly missed.

I was not home to know what had happened. My family was here and were well versed in rabbit emergencies. They found Buck in distress and immediately took him to the vet hospital. He passed there.

This has been the hardest passing of a pet because of his innocence and great personality. He will be more than missed, he is cherished and loved deeply.

Pray for Peanut in this time of loss. She is the one mentally hurting the most.


----------



## MiserySmith (Jul 30, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge Buck.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 30, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Buck~he was a very special bunny who will be very missed. Praying for you and your other bunny in this time of loss. Binky Free buddy!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 30, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It is the hardest thing to loose a bunny love...especially a "heart" bunny. Prayers for you and Peanut.

ray:
:rainbow: Binkie Free, Beautiful Buck
ink iris:


----------



## erinmoveit (Jul 30, 2012)

By the way, this was a bad binky situation. He had a violent binky and got hurt. He seemed to have recovered almost immediately. Shortly after, my mom and boyfriend realized the situation was a little more serious that originally indicated. They immediately took him to the rabbit savvy emergency hospital. Apparently something had happened to his back and caused internal injuries that ultimately caused his death. The vet said he was in shock and wasn't in pain. Shortly after he went into cardiac arrest and passed.


----------



## HEM (Jul 30, 2012)

We are very sorry to hear about you loss


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 30, 2012)

awww, I am so sorry. Binky free little man.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 30, 2012)

Omg so sorry to hear and how horrible it was from a binky! How old was he?


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear this  Binkies are such expressions of joy and it is so sad when they get hurt from them, that's how the vet suspected that Flynn dislocated her hip as well.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## erinmoveit (Jul 30, 2012)

About 5 months. I'm so sick about this. The pets I have lost in the past had all lived long healthy lives. Bucks passing has been very difficult on the whole family. This is just so devastating


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 30, 2012)

That's terrible. So sorry for your loss ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 31, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. We had to put down our little girl Coal as she was going downhill really fast--she was 13 1/2. No matter how long they are with us, it's never enough. Binky free little man.


----------

